# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Обращение

## Tatjana K

Приветствую всех на форуме!!. На форуме я новичок. Скоро у меня будет щенок нем. овчарки рабочего разведения. Я обращаюсь к любителям собак, а так же и к проф. дрессировщикам. Дайте пожалуйста нужные и полезные советы как воспитать и выростить хорошую раб.собаку
Раньше у меня была нем. овчарка  Civil Reisulaki сын Вулкускана Флори (Т. Чернякова)с ним я занималась многоборьем,  (куда меня пригласила Т.Чернякова) выставками и всем по немногу ( в то время ИПО в Эстонии только начиналось также как и клуб нем. овчарки ) . Но это было очень  давно !!!! Всё в нашем мире прогрессирует и совершенствуется изменяются и методы дрессировки. А будущий мой щенок сынок UNERSHROCKEN BASKI и QUAY v.d. MOEZENBULTE.  Помогите  не упасть лицом в грязь и выростить отличную  раб. собаку.  Заранее всем большое человеческое спасибо. С уважением. Kustik.Tatjana K.

----------


## Крыска

Так,если Вы по прежнему в Эстонии Так в начале к Татьяне Черняковой лично! :Ag:  :Ag:  Хотя конечно и на форуме поможем.Но виртуальная дрессировка никогда не заменит реальной. :Af:

----------


## Tatjana K

В том то и дело , что я не живу в Эстонии уже 12 лет.

----------


## Tatjana

> Помогите не упасть лицом в грязь и выростить отличную раб. собаку.


Таня, давай начнем с того, что щенок приехал на новое место жительства к тебе в дом. Наверное сначала надо определиться с его местом и кормлением? Как будешь решать эту проблему?

----------


## Tatjana K

Пока жить он будет дома , потому что на улице ещё ничего не оборудовано. Весной будем делать участок, тогда и построим вoльер. С режимом кормления, кормом, витаминами я думаю разберёмся по моему приезду. Вот корм надо будет на первое время купить в Таллинне,  а потом я уже подберу у нас . Ищу сейчас клетку для перевозки.  Есть ли хорошие клетки в Таллинне ? То, что я нашла здесь какие-то не серьёзные скрипят,  дребезжат все. :0317:  Ехать пару часов в машине с такой клеткой,  даже у людей с крепкими нервами не хватит терпения.
Ещё один такой момент. У меня есть кот. Как они с котом уживутся? Кот домашний, гуляет на поводке или привязанный на верёвке. Вообще будет дружная компания три попугая, рыбы, кот, собака скучно  им не будет,  когда нет ни кого дома. :Ag:

----------


## Irka

> Ищу сейчас клетку для перевозки. Есть ли хорошие клетки в Таллинне ? То, что я нашла здесь какие-то не серьёзные скрипят, дребезжат все. Ехать пару часов в машине с такой клеткой, даже у людей с крепкими нервами не хватит терпения.


 :Ag:  где же вы такую клетку отыскали?  :Af: 
А вообще, для перевозки есть пластмассовые боксы.  :Ad:

----------

